# USA Trains Hudson



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I know it is an older of the USA locomotives but can anyone comment on how many cars it can pull? I saw a video with it pulling 30+ cars on Youtube.com without breaking a sweat and I think it will definately be a future purchase. ^^ Also, tell me what you think of it all around as I plan to get one eventually.


-Will


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone who has one likes it. Did you check the price? I think they are out of production, but you should be able do find one. 

May be the best loco USAT ever built. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I own a few and there the best steam loco made in 1/29th period........ and i own a few 1/29th locos.. 



Cant pull this kind of trains with the plastic junk from jersey


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

Is it possible for you to be a little bit mature and make a post without mentioning AC? Its really getting tiresome. 

I heard that the early editions of the Hudson had some serious electrical issues and that was from a former USAT employee who had a Hudson. They are beautiful locos, though. 

-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sure Brian just for you....







Rite after you stop making neg comments on this forums and others about locos you dont own or never ran to see if there is a problem. i really liked the comment you made on the Garden RR web site talk about misleading people. Will this is one of the best running locos out ther period,and unlike a few others that say they heard of problems with them but offer no proof,well proof is in the putting







i have the newest run of these and they run flawless.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,

I have heard the same thing as Brian. But my sources were here on MLS. If you search the archived archives, you might find some more info there.


I did have some experience running one on a club layout a few years back. Not sure why, but the pilot truck kept derailing on a trailing point switch every so often. Possibly something to do with the spring or maybe the temporary nature of the display? But, it is a beautiful locomotive and should make a nice addition.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't own one but I have seen them in person and I agree with what's been said, it's a beautiful engine and I don't think you can go wrong with it. I'd love to own one but am not sure I ever will. It has some heft to it but nothing like the USA T Big Boy. They all seem to run super smooth. Detail is like the USA T BB. 

Raymond


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a chance to see one "up-close-&-personal"







at the large-scale display at the Amhearst Railway Society show - agree, it's an *impressive locomotive! *







Check my posting under the "Amhearst Railway Society Show" in the "Large Scale events" section, there's a *good run-by clip *







of it in the first few minutes of my video!









I was under the impression that it required *10 foot min. radius *







*(20 foot diameter) curves *- which would've ruled out it's use my railroad







(69" radius, 11.5 foot diameter is minimum radius for my *mainline *curves). Out of curiosity, I just checked the USA Trains web page for the Hudson - *& just discovered that it will handle 8-foot diameter curves! *







(Hmmm- didn't USA Trains offer a *Boston & Albany version of it *







, at least at one time







). Something for *future consideration...*







*Tom*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been interested in one of those for a while now but haven't pulled the trigger because I'm not sure what its minimum track radius is.I've never actually run one.


It's hard to judge pulling power from a video--in my experience, even a little LGB 0-4-0 will pull a lot of cars on a level grade. I have a little LGB 4 wheel diesel that can pull 14 cars on the a level track. It's when it gets to grade that you see the diffrence. The USAT should be a very strong puller because it's metal--in general, pulling power is closely related to engine weight. 

The Aristo Pacific, for what it's worth, is a very strong puller and could probably manage the 36 cars shown in Nick's video. It's plastic but it's heavy. the USAT hudson is a far more detailed model


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

We have run our hudsons on 10ft dia track, i would say to be safe that would be the smallest dia i would run it on. i have run my pacific with 7 streamliners and it always after about an hour kicks the poly fuses so i would say that would be the maximum weight to pull. i have never tried it with freight so i cant say how many it would pull, but i have run my mikado after exstensive mods to the loco with 25 cars and it seemed to be fine. im not quite sure i would pull much more because i would be afraid it might slip out of quarter...we have a show this weekend and i will be putting the hudson now that its broken in the the pulling test along with my AML K-4s and see if they can pull all the cars i will bring to the show, so we will see what it can do with freight...


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys and thanks for the great videos Nicholas! I'll definately be putting it on my list of to-buys but I think I need to get my 70MAC first. Hudson looks great though! ^^ 

-Will


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 02/09/2009 4:56 PM


We have run our hudsons on 10ft dia track, i would say to be safe that would be the smallest dia i would run it on. i have run my pacific with 7 streamliners and it always after about an hour kicks the poly fuses so i would say that would be the maximum weight to pull. i have never tried it with freight so i cant say how many it would pull, but i have run my mikado after exstensive mods to the loco with 25 cars and it seemed to be fine. im not quite sure i would pull much more because i would be afraid it might slip out of quarter...we have a show this weekend and i will be putting the hudson now that its broken in the the pulling test along with my AML K-4s and see if they can pull all the cars i will bring to the show, so we will see what it can do with freight... 

The video was superb... the sound like "The Sound of Music".... 

OK.... I'm getting emotional here.... time to see my shrink pending arrival of "music"

gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

My USA Hudson is on the layout right now pulling 32 freight cars without breaking a sweat...









Oh and my Hudson has been converted to MTH DCS Control...


----------

